# For adoption in Pennsylvania, USA



## shelby_jonesss (May 25, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1432573199.839764.jpg


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 2, 2015)

I understand that it has been a long time, but is this rabbit still up for adoption?


----------

